# Crosstalk / ghosting / doppelbilder im 3D Kino?



## MetallSimon (17. April 2017)

Ich habe mir nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen 3D Film(Ghost in the Shell) im Kino angesehen und fand die Qualität furchtbar
Zum einen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Film stockt, was mir aber auch bei anderen Kinofilmen so geht(z.B. Star Wars rogue one)
zum anderen habe ich Doppelbilder gesehen, bei z.B. Lampen oder manchem Untertitel.
Geht's da jemandem ähnlich oder kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt?


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2017)

Das mit den Doppelbildern liegt aber nicht am Film, sondern an der 3D-Technik. Dann besser in 2D schauen, kostet auch weniger.


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2017)

^^Ich kenne das problem ....bei mir liegt es schlichtweg daran das ich ein sogenanntes mikroschielen habe.

Bedeutet ich benutze ein Auge mehr wie das andere 

Mikroschielen: Der unsichtbare Silberblick - Beobachter

Aus dem Grund gehe ich in kein 3D Kino


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. April 2017)

Viel Glück noch en Kino zu finden, was noch einen Film in 2d spielt. Heute wird doch jeder Schund in 3d gespielt 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MetallSimon (17. April 2017)

Mikroschielen habe ich nicht, ich kann cross eyed sehen und auch Stereogramme sind kein Problem.
Auch mit einer billigen Handy VR Brille sehe ich wunderbar 3D ohne Doppelbilder.
Im Kino allerdings waren doch teilweise schon sehr auffälige Doppelbilder, nicht nur leichte Schatten oder sowas, das variierte allerdings auch immer etwas. 
Technik ist glaube ich RealD 3D gewesen


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2017)

> Viel Glück noch en Kino zu finden, was noch einen Film in 2d spielt.



^^Nööp ....3d im Kino ist rückläufig 

In den größeren Kinos hier bei mir wird zum 3d  Film parallel immer 2d angeboten was dann meist das besser besuchtere ist.
Neuere Smart TVs sparen sich auch die 3d Technik da die Mehrkosten beim Gerät nicht im Verhältnis zur Nachfrage steht


----------



## NOQLEMIX (18. April 2017)

Ich habe mir auch Ghost in the Shell in 3D (und 2D) angesehen und muss sagen, dass es seit langem mal wieder ein Film war, wo die 3D-Effekte wirklich gut waren  und man nicht nur das Gefühl hatte mit einer Sonnenbrille einen 2D-Film zu sehen... 




True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Nööp ....3d im Kino ist rückläufig
> 
> In den größeren Kinos hier bei mir wird zum 3d  Film parallel immer 2d angeboten was dann meist das besser besuchtere ist.
> Neuere Smart TVs sparen sich auch die 3d Technik da die Mehrkosten beim Gerät nicht im Verhältnis zur Nachfrage steht



In welcher Stadt lebst du denn? Kann das ganz und gar nicht bestätigen, bin da eher der Meinung deiner Vorredner. Oben genannter Film kommt bei uns (Cinemaxx) beipielsweise in deutsch nur in 3D. Insgesamt gibt es auch noch viele neue Filme in 3D. Glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass 3D-Fernseher zwar tot sind, 3D in Kinos dafür aber weiter an Bedeutung gewinnen wird. Das würde sich auch mit unseren Beobachtungen eher decken...


----------

